# αλλάζω γυναίκες / άντρες / εραστές κλπ σαν τα πουκάμισα = ... as often as most people change their underwear



## nickel (Jun 24, 2012)

Παρότι τα ελληνικά λεξικά φιλοξενούν την ιδιωματική έκφραση (ΛΚΝ: *αλλάζω κτ. / κπ. σαν τα πουκάμισα*, μεταβάλλω, αλλάζω κτ. συχνά και με μεγάλη ευκολία: Αλλάζει ιδέες / απόψεις / εραστές σαν τα πουκάμισα.), τα ελληνοαγγλικά κάνουν την πάπια.

Μια αναζήτηση στο Google για την περίπτωση που με ενδιαφέρει έβγαλε στον αφρό τις κακίες που λένε άνδρες για γυναίκες, αλλά όχι κάποια σταθερή έκφραση. Μάλλον μπορούμε να γίνουμε δημιουργικοί.

changed lovers the way some people changed hairstyles
she changed lovers as often as she changed ball gowns
she changed lovers as regularly as other women changed library books
she changed lovers as often as she changed her underwear—if she wore any

Για τον Μουσολίνι (και τις ερωμένες του):
He changed lovers with the agility of a trick cyclist.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 24, 2012)

Πάντως ένας πραγματικός άντρας θα έλεγε κάτι σε «αλλάζει εραστές συχνότερα απ' όσο θέλει λάδια ένα RX-8».


----------



## SBE (Jun 24, 2012)

Εγώ την έκφραση την ξέρω αλλάζει τις γυναίκες σαν τα πουκάμισα, κατ' επέκταση και τους άντρες. Το _εραστές_ πολύ ευπρεπιστικό ακούγεται. 
Αγγλιστί ακούγεται και like underwear και like socks αλλά και like they are going out of fashion (της εποχής της υπερκατανάλωσης).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 24, 2012)

Σωστή η παρατήρηση για τη φράση με _άντρες / γυναίκες_.


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2012)

SBE said:


> like they are going out of fashion (της εποχής της υπερκατανάλωσης).


Ωραίο! Δεν το είχα ακούσει (νομίζω). Για τον ευπρεπισμό, φταίει που εγώ το έχω με «εραστές» στο κείμενό μου. Στο ΛΝΕΓ είναι «γυναίκες κ.λπ.».


----------



## SBE (Jun 24, 2012)

To ιντερνέτιο με διορθώνει ότι πιο συχνό (αλλά δεν το έχω ακούσει πιο συχνά) είναι το like it's going out of style.


----------



## sarant (Jun 24, 2012)

...ήρχισε να ερωτεύεται αλληλοδιαδόχως στρατιωτικούς και πολίτας, αποβάλλουσα τους εραστάς ως υποκάμισα (Κονδυλάκης, Άθλιοι των Αθηνών)

και
Ουδ' εσθήτα τις ούτως αμείβει ραδίως ως συ τρόπον (Γρηγόριος Ναζιανζηνός)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 24, 2012)

sarant said:


> Ουδ' εσθήτα τις ούτως αμείβει ραδίως ως συ τρόπον (Γρηγόριος Ναζιανζηνός)


...που σημαίνει όμως ότι _ούτε πουκάμισα δεν αλλάζει κανείς τόσο γρήγορα όσο εσύ αλλάζεις συμπεριφορά_ (ή κάπως έτσι, τελοσπάντων) --μην ψάχνουμε να βρούμε πού μίλησε ο Ναζιανζηνός για τα ερωτικά της εποχής. (Ή μήπως είναι από σχετικό απόσπασμα;  :blush:)


----------



## sarant (Jun 24, 2012)

Μα, το πατρόν της φράσης είναι "αλλάζω Χ σαν τα πουκάμισα", όχι απαραιτήτως εραστές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 24, 2012)

Α, σωστά, δεν πρόσεξα την αλλαγή στο κέντρο βάρους. :) Είχα μείνει στους εραστές. :lol:


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2012)

Να πω, για να μη λείπει, ότι και στα αγγλικά μπορούμε να έχουμε τα πουκάμισα στη φράση μας, π.χ. 

who changed flashy cars the way most people change shirts
she changes boyfriends as often as others change shirts

Απλώς δεν έχει την έκταση που έχει το ελληνικό. Στα αγγλικά μπορεί να είναι οποιοδήποτε είδος ρουχισμού ή αξεσουάρ:
In fact Craig changed lovers as fast as he used to change ties.

Όχι βέβαια ότι έχουμε περιορισμό στα ελληνικά.


----------



## Theseus (Jun 25, 2012)

There is a more vulgar expression used in some circles in the UK - I heard it from a Glaswegian on a train about a woman he claimed was of very easy virtue:- She's had as many p*****s inside her as sleepers [= στρωτήρες ] on the line from London to Glasgow....:blush:


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2012)

Αυτό το sleeper (κοιμήσης, βαγκόν-λι, τραβέρσα) είναι καλό για μεταφραστικό τεστ. Στη συγκεκριμένη πρόταση, μάλιστα!

:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 25, 2012)

Και sleeper agent...

Στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα, θα λειτουργούσε μια χαρά στον ψυχρό πόλεμο...


----------



## ThemisDaughter (Jul 20, 2012)

S/he changes them like gears in a car.

S/he hops from one person to another like a bunny rabbit. 

And the most common one:

S/he goes through boy/girlfriends faster than/like s/he goes through underwear/socks.

Bonus, the geeky version of the above states "...faster than/like Pac Man goes through dots".


----------



## Sabrathan (Jul 30, 2012)

http://youtu.be/kTHNpusq654?t=12s

"Changes them like a girl changes clothes" ?


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2012)

Ανεξάρτητες έρευνες (ανεπηρέαστες από στίχους τραγουδιών) έδειξαν ότι η πιο προσφιλής σύμφραση είναι «as often as most people change their underwear». 

Και, LOL, κάτω από το γιουτιουμπάκι της Perry διαφημίζεται ένα της Pink: _Blow Me (One Last Kiss)_.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 30, 2012)

nickel said:


> Η πιο προσφιλής σύμφραση είναι «as often as most people change their underwear».


Εννοείς βάσει της αρχής σύμφωνα με την οποία τα εσώρουχα έχουν τέσσερις χρηστικές όψεις για εναλλαγή; :twit:


----------

